# the Main reason the fandom is hated



## Shouden (Dec 31, 2009)

Why do furries get such a bad rap? yes, part of the reason is the dressing up and yiffing, but mainly, it's because a lot of furries are like the majority of the Halo community: Bitching about EVERYTHING. The only difference is that the Halo community is made up of mostly 5-10 year olds where as the furry community is generally made up of people 15-40.


----------



## quayza (Dec 31, 2009)

Theirs always gonna be someone bitching about something. What can you do.


----------



## Vaelarsa (Dec 31, 2009)

I think it's a combination of the bestiality-wannabe porn and the whining and delusion into thinking "furry" is some ascended form of society - kind of like the douchebaggy vampire-wannabes who pull that shit.


----------



## Geek (Dec 31, 2009)

http://forums.furaffinity.net/showthread.php?t=58775
http://forums.furaffinity.net/showthread.php?t=58775
http://forums.furaffinity.net/showthread.php?t=58775
http://forums.furaffinity.net/showthread.php?t=58775
http://forums.furaffinity.net/showthread.php?t=58775
http://forums.furaffinity.net/showthread.php?t=58775


----------



## ElizabethAlexandraMary (Dec 31, 2009)

so hay guys lolwut is this


----------



## CannonFodder (Dec 31, 2009)

Extremely short answer:
furries are lolcows


----------



## Ricia (Dec 31, 2009)

Actually from my experience all fandoms are filled with people who do nothing but bitch and complain. Furries aren't special in that regard. We're hated cause we're an entire fandom full of Mary Sues. XD


----------



## Ben (Dec 31, 2009)

Shouden said:


> Why do furries get such a bad rap? yes, part of the reason is the dressing up and yiffing, but mainly, it's because a lot of furries are like the majority of the Halo community: Bitching about EVERYTHING. The only difference is that the Halo community is made up of mostly 5-10 year olds where as the furry community is generally made up of people 15-40.


You know, I'm pretty sure the average age for these two groups are about the same, considering that Halo is a 17+ game. The only reason people talk about "little kids on Halo" so much is because they're so goddamn vocal about making fools of themselves. A better way to put it would be, for every ten underage kids you find whining on Xbox Live, you'll find one fully grown furry complaining endlessly about stupid shit.

The main reason furries are disliked is because the majority of its users are creepy. Although many internet cultures have become support groups rather than interest groups, furries are usually looked upon with disgust, due to the numerous gross fetishes they tend to possess. Although I understand that fetishes are merely a part of person's psyche, I believe that many of the furry "purists" in this fandom are having a hard time coming to terms with the fact that they share a title with people who are far more perverse than they could ever dream of. It's unfortunate, but this definitely seems to be the case.


----------



## CombatRaccoon (Dec 31, 2009)

this:
http://theletter.co.uk/images/lc/animal_porn.jpg

and this:
http://gayyiff.com/gay-furry-pics/4/gay-furry-yiff-pics_1.jpg


among many other things.


----------

